# Oil Consumption



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Folks,

I just took my second Used Oil Sample at 55,000 (5,000 oil miles) and will mail it off Monday. The UOA will be posted here when I get it back.

I've noticed that my oil level was right about at the 1/2 way mark, so it appears indeed my engine is burning some oil. I've never added oil inbetween oil changes, which are right at 13k miles, but usually get a low oil level warning as I get near. That is a yellow warning light vs. the red warning.

So, it would appear after allowing for samples taken, that my engine is burning about 1 qt every 13k miles.

I plan to add a quart now to bring it back up to full level.

Next oil sample will be drawn at 9k oil miles, and then the last when I bring it in for scheduled oil change at 13k.

Is anyone else noting any oil consumption?


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

All cars burn oil. My 335d used a 1/2 quart during the first 13K interval, I haven't had to put any in lately but intervals are a bit less right now. Your experience is probably average for the M57. You will notice the loss more if your drives are longer as some of the volatiles will burn off (recycled via PCV into the engine.)


----------



## BB_cuda (Nov 8, 2011)

Remember, you are doing the longer 13k changeout. I know this is per the BMW documented methods and not starting the "oil service interval" like/don't like discussion. My point is even cars that are changed out at 5k miles can see a 1/2 quart of oil usage. So, 1 quart in 13k is actually pretty decent. Actually, on a percentage basis 1 out of 8 quarts is even better than 1/2 out of 5 quarts on the 5k mile change plan. Trying to say if the 5 quart car were driven 13k before change that likely it would have to be topped with as much as a quart + a little. That's 20% (1 out of 5) of the change vs 12.5% (1 out of 8). Now, i wonder if that oil is be sucked back through the intake tract via vaporized oil from the PVC? I am so wanting to figure out how to direct vent the crank case to outside world but put a little cone shaped filter on it.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

I have very little if any.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

OK, so I tried to figure out what oil to use to top off and where to find it.:dunno:

I know we require BMW LL04 approved oil. I read where the Mobil 1 ESP 5W30 was approved. Also one of the Castrol products. Hard time finding this stuff but did find the Mobil 1 ESP at Pep Boys for like $12.94/qt. A bit pricey. They only had two quarts in display rack, so bought the two.

I put in one quart, saved the second for a rainy day. Checked my oil level that had been at the midpoint and by adding 1 full quart it is right at the full mark. So it seems a low oil level near the bottom of the dipstick is really like 2 qts. Good to know.

Since I took two (2) approx 6 oz samples, so 12oz in all, at 5,200 miles, I estimate I am consuming about 4oz/1,000 miles. Or about 1.6 qts/ oil change interval of 13k.

So, I estimate I need to add 1 quart (32oz) at about the midway point, say 6-7k.

We have a large oil sump so being 1 qt low isn't going to cause any harm, but I do like to keep things in tip top shape.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

Valvoline makes Synpower MST that meets LL04. I have actually seen this in Walmart in the 5W40 variety for around $6.50 a quart. NAPA sells LubroMoly oil and they make a LL04 oil too.


----------



## floydarogers (Oct 11, 2010)

Kelly auto parts sells a Pentosin that meets LL04. Also, Quaker State sells something.
My pick would be Total Quartz INEO, which is around many places.


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

I've just been using the Castrol SLX which I get from the dealer. With the BMWCCA club discount, is the least expensive option anyway. I have not noticed any usage between 6500 mile oil changes. If it is, a very minor amount. This is the same for our 2 other (spark ignition) BMWs in the family, and they both have 150K miles. 

Oil consumption was a concern when we purchased the D with 8K miles as it was a service loaner, with potential issues around proper break-in. Fortuantely not an issue (not like the CPO Acura TSX we purchased years ago that burned a quart every 900 miles).


----------



## mecodoug (Nov 30, 2007)

I like the Lubro-Moly oil you can get online, like from Bavauto. They now have 2 flavors of 5W30 that meet LL-04. It is from Germany. I'm 'old' school enough to do my own changes at 7500 mile intervals.


----------



## Tedj101 (Nov 24, 2009)

Flyingman said:


> Folks,
> 
> I just took my second Used Oil Sample at 55,000 (5,000 oil miles) and will mail it off Monday. The UOA will be posted here when I get it back.
> 
> ...


I put a few ounces in every 6 months... Nothing worth noting, but I only have 30000 miles on the car too...

<TED>


----------



## dnaer (Jan 13, 2011)

100,000 miles on my D and it burns very little oil between the 10,000 mile oil changes I do. Going to do the transmission fluid change for the first time in the next couple of weekends... hoping all goes well.


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

100K miles, think that's our record! Did you have any of the issues (Injector/DME Programming or Carbon bulidup) that happens from time to time?

There is no reason for a diesel to burn any more oil than a gas engine. Our 2 other BMWs with 150K miles do not use more than a 1/4 quart between 8K mile changes. Actually due to fuel contamination I thought it was more likely the level would go up, not down in the diesel. 

Do keep us updated on how the Trans fluid change goes. I was planning on having this done at about 90K (in like 4 years), while there was still 10K left on the extended warranty in case something goes bad.


----------



## dnaer (Jan 13, 2011)

KeithS said:


> 100K miles, think that's our record! Did you have any of the issues (Injector/DME Programming or Carbon bulidup) that happens from time to time?
> 
> There is no reason for a diesel to burn any more oil than a gas engine. Our 2 other BMWs with 150K miles do not use more than a 1/4 quart between 8K mile changes. Actually due to fuel contamination I thought it was more likely the level would go up, not down in the diesel.
> 
> Do keep us updated on how the Trans fluid change goes. I was planning on having this done at about 90K (in like 4 years), while there was still 10K left on the extended warranty in case something goes bad.


I had SES lights the first 50,000 miles on ABS/Brakes and the DEF. Took it in for the final 50,000 service and told them they better fix the issue NOW. They did the EGR/DEF replacement service/programming and it has been problem free for the last 50,000 miles


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

KeithS said:


> 100K miles, think that's our record! Did you have any of the issues (Injector/DME Programming or Carbon bulidup) that happens from time to time?
> 
> There is no reason for a diesel to burn any more oil than a gas engine. Our 2 other BMWs with 150K miles do not use more than a 1/4 quart between 8K mile changes. Actually due to fuel contamination I thought it was more likely the level would go up, not down in the diesel.
> 
> Do keep us updated on how the Trans fluid change goes. I was planning on having this done at about 90K (in like 4 years), while there was still 10K left on the extended warranty in case something goes bad.


KeithS, actually I think there is a technical reason for why a diesel engine should consume more oil than a gas engine. One is the higher MEP (mean effective pressure) which should lead to more blow by (reason our oil gets so dirty looking), and the fact that the honing of the liners is perhaps a grade rougher to allow for higher oil retention on the liner after the piston rings swipe by on there way up and down. This additional oil that gets retained will burn in the combustion process, i.e. get consumed. It's completely normal for a diesel engine. In modern diesels they actually select the amount of honing roughness to allow for some oil consumption so they don't have to artifically sweeten the oil by throwing some away as waste. The thought is it is better to burn it than store and dispose of it.

A paper below states that about 0.2% lube oil is burned with 99.8% Diesel Fuel, so if you drive 13,000 miles and get 30mpg, you burn 433.33 gallons of diesel and .833 gallons of lube oil. I have already calculated I burn almost 2 qts (0.5gal) of oil in my engine over this same interval, so it passes the logic test.

They also state that the increased oil consumption causes problems for the EGR, which in turn soots up and then this gets reinjected into the intake and gets mixed back into the same engine oil. Kind of like sh$tting where you eat! No wonder oil oil looks so black, so soon.

Check these articles to learn more:

http://www.dieselnet.com/tech/lube_cons.php
http://www.engr.ucr.edu/~heejung/publications/3.pdf


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Here is a rather high level article about honing and the impact it has on oil consumption.

I read it but it was above my comprehension level, but I do understand the basic principal.

Basically honing leaves peaks and valleys gouged into the sides of the liner. These valleys get filled with engine oil as the piston goes up and this helps create the oil seal and lubrication required for the piston ring to ride down the liner on the down or power stroke. The rings will of course try to scrape the oil back down into the sump, but some oil is left behind in the valleys and will be burned in the combustion process. This is the oil that gets consumed.

With accurate honing they can control the depths and angles of these peaks and valleys and thus control the amount of oil retention, which is also controlled by the amount of spring tension in the piston rings against the liner surface.

If it's engineered right, it works very well, and we don't burn a qt of oil every 1,000 miles like in the past. No oil consumption would likewise be bad as you would have no oil left behind to help lubricate the rings.

www.diva-portal.org/smash/get/diva2:239106/FULLTEXT02


----------



## swood02 (Nov 30, 2010)

Today my dealer called and left message saying my oil was low and needed topping off. My 335d has 21K miles and is not due for oil change till 26K. Coincidentally I had pressed the 'service request' button on the iDrive panel today, just experimenting. I wonder if the data transmittal which followed included a report of engine oil level. There had been no warnings of other indications of a need for service. Will visit dealer of course to see what gives. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Hoooper (Jun 17, 2013)

why not just check the dipstick and see if its low?


----------



## swood02 (Nov 30, 2010)

Hoooper said:


> why not just check the dipstick and see if its low?


Dipstick shows oil barely below the 'full' mark, approx. 7/8's above 'low' mark. Dealer offering free low mileage oil change, so I'm doing that. Dealer can't determine who initiated the data transfer, but we both suspect it was me since their info file is timestamped at about the time I hit the "service request" button yesterday.

As you were everyone. Sorry for interrupting the thread. I did learn that the service request data transmittal is quite comprehensive.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

If you don't have the yellow low oil warning light, I assume your oil change is based on life of the oil. Has it been 1 year since last oil change? They changed the 1 year oil change interval to two years, if I'm not mistaken.

No low oil level warning, don't see how it could have sent an oil change needed.

But a free oil change is well....free.:thumbup:


----------



## swood02 (Nov 30, 2010)

Flyingman said:


> If you don't have the yellow low oil warning light, I assume your oil change is based on life of the oil. Has it been 1 year since last oil change? They changed the 1 year oil change interval to two years, if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> No low oil level warning, don't see how it could have sent an oil change needed.
> 
> But a free oil change is well....free.:thumbup:


It has been exactly one year and less than 10K miles since my last oil change. Since they offered a free change I made sure I got over there before someone changed their mind. 

As I said, there were no warning lights or messages, just a press of the "service request" button while I was fooling around with the iDrive on a boring drive. Of course we don't know for certain if that triggered the offer.

Also, the service advisor made it a point to tell me that they did not reset the oil-change-accomplished indicator in the car so that when I reach 26K miles I will be eligible for another change under warranty.

I let them wash the car too. All in all, a very good day.

Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------

